# tener mucha pinta



## dorosi

*¿**C*omo podr*í*a traducir en italiano: "no tiene mucha pinta"*?*
Es la descripci*ó*n de un tio que no es muy guapo.
Muchas gracias*.*

dorosi


----------



## Tomby

dorosi said:


> ¿Como podria traducir en italiano: "no tiene mucha pinta"?


*¿Pinta de qué?* 

In spagnolo "_tener pinta_" = "avere aspetto".
Dire solo "_no tiene mucha pinta_" non descrive l'aspetto fisico di una persona: por esempio é alto o basso, magro, ha i capelli biondi, ecc.
In spagnolo si dice: _tiene pinta de deportista_, _tiene pinta de galán de cine_, ecc.
Nonostante si può dire _tiene buena pinta _[persone e cose] e significa "è bello" [uomo] oppure "è buono" [oggetto].
TT.


----------



## gatogab

*"no tiene mucha pinta"* = non è un granché; non è mica una cifra.


----------



## dorosi

Habia pensado en algo como "belloccio", que significa que no es ni guapo ni feo...porque después de no "tiene mucha pinta" no sigue "de".. la frase termina asì. 
De todo modo, gracias a todos


----------



## gatogab

dorosi said:


> Habia pensado en algo como "belloccio", que significa que no es ni guapo ni feo...porque después de no "tiene mucha pinta" no sigue "de".. la frase termina asì.
> De todo modo, gracias a todos


 
"Bellocio" entra en la categoria de los pinteados, en los que tienen pinta.


----------



## ursu-lab

È insulso.


----------



## honeyheart

dorosi said:


> *¿**C*omo podr*í*a traducir en italiano: "no tiene mucha pinta"*?*
> Es la descripci*ó*n de un tio que no es muy guapo.


¿La traducción literal no sirve?:

"Non è molto bello".


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> *"no tiene mucha pinta"* = non è un granché; non è mica una cifra.



Sin que sirva de precedente y con gran dolor de mi alma debo reconocer que es lo más parecido al original, que está un poco desgramaticado como señala Tombatossals, pero bueno, funciona.


Salvo, claro está, que falte un "de qué" no tiene pinta posterior. O que antes se haya hecho una alución a algo y se esté aclarando que...    no tiene mucha pinta...  Si es una conversación se suele omitir el final.



Ejemplo:
XXX era un amigo de YYY que había llegado de París hacía dos días; hablando con él se veía enseguida que ostentaba como bandera todos los prejuicios de los capitalinos hacia la gente de pueblo; aunque al verlo, él, de persona "culta" y "de mundo" no tenía mucha pinta.

He procurado que el resto de la frase se adecuara al estilo en que puede darse esa forma


----------



## honeyheart

Me olvidé de aclarar que "tener pinta" con el significado de "ser guapo" se usa acá en Argentina.


----------



## El tano trucho

Salve a tutti.
Si potrebbe anche dire "(quel ragazzo) non ha una gran bella presenza/un gran bell'aspetto", "Non è un ragazzo di gran bella presenza/bell'aspetto". Oppure, anche se è -a mio parere- un termine abusato, "non è molto carino".
Che ne pensate?
Saluti,
ETT


----------



## Arpin

Es muy raro en español oir " no tiene mucha pinta", en cuanto a descripción de persona. Generalmente es "mucha pinta de" o hacer lo que hace Neuromante: cambiarlo de posición.

Lo que sí se oye es "no tiene buena pinta", o "no tiene mala pinta", para referirse a la descripción de una persona.

Conversación:
- ¿Crees que va a llover?
- No tiene mucha pinta. [de llover]
- ¿Crees que va a trabajar bien?
- No tiene mucha pinta. [de trabajar bien]
Creo, dorosi, que de origen viene mal el planteamiento.


----------



## gatogab

> *Mucha pinta*
> Tango
> Música: Claudia Levy
> Letra: Claudia Levy
> 
> En la casa de un amigo lo vi por primera vez
> y aunque andaba solterita lo miré y lo descarté.
> *Era guapo, reconozco, mucha pinta de varón*
> un estilo que a mí nunca me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## honeyheart

Arpin said:


> Es muy raro en español oir " no tiene mucha pinta", en cuanto a descripción de persona. Generalmente es "mucha pinta de" o hacer lo que hace Neuromante: cambiarlo de posición.
> 
> Lo que sí se oye es "no tiene buena pinta", o "no tiene mala pinta", para referirse a la descripción de una persona.
> 
> Conversación:
> - ¿Crees que va a llover?
> - No tiene mucha pinta. [de llover]
> - ¿Crees que va a trabajar bien?
> - No tiene mucha pinta. [de trabajar bien]
> Creo, dorosi, que de origen viene mal el planteamiento.


Te creo que sea muy raro oírlo en España, pero, como dije más arriba, acá sí se usa, por eso pienso que la frase de dorosi corresponde a un texto, una conversación, etc., de mi país.

Conversación (*en Argentina*):

Chica 1 - ¿Y, te gustó el chabón que te presentaron ayer?
Chica 2 - No, no tiene mucha pinta...

De hecho, hasta hay un adjetivo derivado: _pintón__._  Ser "pintón" es ser un tipo bastante apuesto.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> De hecho, hasta hay un adjetivo derivado: _pintón__._ Ser "pintón" es ser un tipo bastante apuesto.


 
Al otro lado de Los Andes, el adjetivo es '_pinteado _(p_intiao)'_



> Con una güena pierna hasta el más *pintiao*
> Con cinco copas se va cortao
> Moraleja pa toos los invitaos
> Si alguno se sonríe, seguro que le a pasao.


----------



## annapo

Chica 1 - ¿Y, te gustó el chabón que te presentaron ayer?
Chica 2 - No, no tiene mucha pinta...

In italiano diremmo:
Chica 1 - t'è piaciuto il tizio che ti hanno presentato ieri
Chica 2 - No, _*non era un granché,  nè carne nè pesce, niente di che, *_

In linguaggio gergale dell'Italia del Nord, qualcuno direbbe un *ciospo*
se invece che non bello, il tizio era più decisamente brutto si direbbe _era *bruttino/bruttarello*,_


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Te creo que sea muy raro oírlo en España,



Y en Méjico, Guatemala, Perú, Honduras, Venezuela...
Que no existen solo España y Argentina.
A veces el foro parece una pelea entre *las* dos "_versiones_" de una lengua cuando en realidad hay miles de *variantes* de una lengua.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo mencioné a España por el simple hecho de que Arpin es de Extremadura (como figura en sus datos), jamás consideré al nuestro como un idioma "bipolar", todo lo contrario.


----------

